# egg yolk



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

hi

would i be better to leave the yolks in my egg?

i have 4 eggs scrambled with 1 yolk for breakfast


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You bulking or dieting??

The yolk contains nearly half the protein of an egg and the fats are not that bad for you either.

I tend to have 1 egg to 1 white ratio


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

bulking g man


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd add a few more yolks in then mate, extra cals and fats all in one meal and eggs are regarded as the most complete protein source available


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

It doesn't matter whether you're bulking or cutting - always eat the whole egg.

If you get porky, cut your carbs before you cut egg yolks!

Whole eggs are just about the perfect food!

The best are free-range.


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

ok i will be leaving the yolks then

thanks all


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> It doesn't matter whether you're bulking or cutting - always eat the 1 .*whole egg.*
> 
> If you get porky, cut your *carbs* before you cut egg yolks!
> 
> ...


Why?

Edit:

Doesn't egg yolk- contain more fat than carbs..therefore - this would contribute, to a higher fat level - intake.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RF67 said:


> Why?


Free-range eggs are reckoned to have the perfect balance of full spectrum amino acids (protein) and fat, plus vitamins, trace elements and enzymes, so that you could survive on eggs and nothing else.

It's your carb intake, not your fat intake, that governs your fat storage.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i love eggs, 5 whole eggs for me every morning


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> *Free-range eggs* are reckoned to have the perfect balance of full spectrum amino acids (protein) and fat, plus vitamins, trace elements and enzymes, so that you could survive on eggs and nothing else.
> 
> It's your carb intake, not your fat intake, that governs your fat storage.


Right, so you can live off eggs....and forget about.... fats/carbs-etc?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep, leave the yolks in. Although it's commonly stated that there's more protein in the white than the yolk this isn't always true... it's true of battery hens fed on artificial feed which most of the nutritional data is based on, but there's more variety in free range eggs and in large yolked egg there can be more protein in the yolk.

Pretty much all the vitamin and phospholipid content of the egg (and many other nice nutrients also) is in the yolk too.. the white is pretty much water (90% ish) just with a bit of protein.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Whole eggs all the way.


----------

